# cherokee western mount thrust arm bolts does not line up??



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

im finally putting on the western unimount to the 99 cherokee. the thrust arms that go up to the unibody/frame lol.. do not line up to drill that bottom hole . i was doing the driver side and got it all tight and square to drill the hole up for the 5/16-18 x 1 1/2 bolt. what happens is you cant get the nut on because the hole comes up right next to the inside of the frame. anyone have problems with this ?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Can you snap a picture? I'll be home in about an hour and I'll take a look. Is this the one coming up from the bottom or from the side? I thought the side ones were really long. Anyway, I'll check in a bit and see how it looks on mine. I can text you a pic if it will makes sense to.


----------

